# iran vps?



## mtwiscool (Dec 11, 2013)

what is the point of an iran vps?

as i noticed traffic appears to be cheaper then most offshore locations.


----------



## mikho (Dec 11, 2013)

Getting country blocked by default?


Only point I can think of.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 11, 2013)

is they some things in law why people use iran like offshore.


----------



## Erawan (Dec 11, 2013)

Any links to provider in Iran?


----------



## drmike (Dec 11, 2013)

Only point of VPS in Iran for most folks is to break the embargo/violate laws.

I've beat the horse on this many times.   At last check if you live in the US or EU or any country that bows thereto, you aren't allowed to take money from or give your money to Iranians.

If you want to offer free services to them and they want to in kind offer free to you, then likely is legal.


----------



## drmike (Dec 11, 2013)

If you must partake in law breaking:

http://bgp.he.net/AS15351#_peers

#3 and #4 would be two companies to inquire of.

Throw these guys in there also:

http://bgp.he.net/AS19084

and not to be forgotten:

http://bgp.he.net/AS58262


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 11, 2013)

drmike said:


> Only point of VPS in Iran for most folks is to break the embargo/violate laws.
> 
> I've beat the horse on this many times.   At last check if you live in the US or EU or any country that bows thereto, you aren't allowed to take money from or give your money to Iranians.
> 
> If you want to offer free services to them and they want to in kind offer free to you, then likely is legal.



If you're an Iranian business and are selling to locals then it makes sense to host your VPS locally in Iran.



mtwiscool said:


> is they some things in law why people use iran like offshore.


Copyright laws.  Iran is one of ony a handful of countries that isn't a signatory to the WIPO copyright treaty or the Berne Convention on copyrights and so there is no penalty for violating the copyrights of any non-Iranian owned intellectual property.  If you're from a country that is a signatory to copyright treaties though you're still subject to your own country's laws and hosting your pirated material in Iran isn't going to prevent you from being sued by the copyright holder.



Erawan said:


> Any links to provider in Iran?


exoticvps.com lists several Iranian providers


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 11, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> is they some things in law why people use iran like offshore.



As DomainBop said, copyright. 



mtwiscool said:


> what is the point of an iran vps?
> 
> 
> as i noticed traffic appears to be cheaper then most offshore locations.



As DrMike said, it's probably their way of trying to be "competitive" in a market/location that's geared against them.  If you live in the United States then here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanctions_against_Iran



> The United States has imposed an arms ban and an almost total economic embargo on Iran, which includes sanctions on companies doing business with Iran, a ban on all Iranian-origin imports, sanctions on Iranian financial institutions.


You purchasing a service from an Iranian VPS Company = You doing business with them, which is illegal.  Just wanted to get the link in here and to be clear about this


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm from uk.

https://www.gov.uk/sanctions-on-iran

it appers to be oil or gold including mecinces to produce them.

but as they say you will not get help deailing with iran.

so it looks like it might be legal in uk.


----------



## mtwiscool (Dec 12, 2013)

but all payments may have to be by bitcoins or other things like it.


----------



## Javad Sharafi (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello ,

I know the thread is very old , but there isn't true answer for iran server provider , you can take vps in iran datacenter from : 

https://www.avanetco.com/services/23

Payment methods Paypal , Bitcoin , Webmoney , Perfect Money , Litecoin , Ether

Regards;


----------

